# ¡PEJEMAN y su tercer eclipse!



## BETOREYES

¡Felicitaciones viejo amigo!

Beto.


----------



## Mate

El eclipse de la luna
No encandila al mexicano.
Es por eso que te digo:
*¡Felicitaciones, mano!*​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades para un forero genial del otro lado del charco. Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Mi querido y admirado Pejeman:*
*Me complace unirme a Beto, Mate y Antpax para desearte muchísimas felicidades. *

*Te agradezco de todo corazón las incontables veces que me has ayudado con tus respuestas rápidas y certeras.  No sólo eres inteligente y culto sino también muy generoso y cortés.*

*Recibe un abrazo con mi cariño y gratitud*
*Soledad*


----------



## heidita

Pejeman, ¿ya llegaste? A este paso me vas a coger!!!!

Un abrazo y una cervecita alemana desde mi tierra de adopción. (¡¡Es más, te he buscado un libro para hacer tu propia cervecita en casa!! )

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Ah bueno, lo de eclipse no es más que un momento que nos permite apreciar después con más claridad todo el brillo de tus mensajes!!  *¡¡Felicitaciones!!  *


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Un beso para el que me enseña tantas cosas sobre su maravillosa tierra y su gente maravillosa.

Gracias peje
Martine


----------



## BETOREYES

heidita said:


> Pejeman, ¿ya llegaste? A este paso me vas a coger!!!!


jajaja.

No vaya tu marido a leer esto.


----------



## pejeman

BETOREYES said:


> jajaja.
> 
> No vaya tu marido a leer esto.


 
¡Ni mi vieja! Ahorita cambio mi password. 

Gracias a todos y voy a pensar en una fiestecita. Los espero en casa de ustedes, para seguirme sintiendo acompañado, como siempre:

























Bueno, yo creo que con eso alcanzamos a celebrar el cinco de mayo, sin ofender a los buenos amigos franceses.

También se vale venir "de traje", por aquello que no haya yo incluido.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena, *Pejeman*!

Me doy cuenta de que empezamos esta aventura forera al mismo tiempo y que tus posts doblan los míos. ¡En cantidad y en calidad!

Un placer coincidir contigo.


----------



## krolaina

Me uno a la fiesta, vamos! quedarme yo fuera...¿y las chicas vamos con traje largo para la ocasión?

Muchas felicidades, seguiré leyéndote con el placer de siempre. 

Abrazos.


----------



## totor

Un abrazo y felicitaciones para el amigo mexicano.


----------



## loladamore

¡Super pejeman al rescate 3000 veces ya!​ 
WOW​ 
Gracias por tus miles de palabras en tus 3000 mensajes, siempre tan elocuentes e informativos. Me sigue costando trabajo creer eso de que seas contador. Contador de cuentos, tal vez.


> También se vale venir "de traje", por aquello que no haya yo incluido.


Ayer se reunieron *20,000 personas en el zócalo* en tu honor, sin traje. Estoy buscando la foto... mira, *qué bonita fiesta* te hicieron.

¡Muchas felicidades, mi pejeman!​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

pejeman said:


> Gracias a todos y voy a pensar en una fiestecita. Los espero en casa de ustedes, para seguirme sintiendo acompañado, como siempre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, yo creo que con eso alcanzamos a celebrar el cinco de mayo, sin ofender a los buenos amigos franceses.
> 
> También se vale venir "de traje", por aquello que no haya yo incluido.


 
       No puede ser que me perdí de esa fiesta!!! espero me quede algodon por hay!
MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!
Al Don PG, Usted sabe que se le quiere mucho por aqui.

Un Abrazo Grandote, espero sigamos compartiendo mucho más. Hasta alcanzar al Cuchu!!! 

Salud!!
Rosangelus


----------



## frida-nc

_Bien hecho Pejeman.  
Tanto placer, el aprender de ti.
Tres mil felicitaciones.  _


----------



## loladamore

Acabo de darme cuenta de que el vínculo que puse para la fiesta no fue permanente. Ahí les va *un video* del festejo de nuestro peje.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Pejeman, todas las felicitaciones para vos!!!!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡FORERO DE PRIMERA CALIDAD!!!!*

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## pejeman

loladamore said:


> Acabo de darme cuenta de que el vínculo que puse para la fiesta no fue permanente. Ahí les va *un video* del festejo de nuestro peje.


 
Estimada Lolita:

Cuando salieron de mi casa iban bien. Yo no sé que hormiga les habrá picado, que se fueron a recalar al Zócalo y para colmo, encuerados.
Es que a algunos el pulque los vuelve locochones.


----------



## pejeman

BETOREYES said:


> ¡Felicitaciones viejo amigo!
> 
> Beto.


 
Gracias mi estimado Beto. Estamos _péndulos_ de que yo vaya a Colombia o tu vengas a México, a escuchar mariachis.


----------



## pejeman

Mateamargo said:


> El eclipse de la luna
> 
> No encandila al mexicano.
> Es por eso que te digo:
> 
> *¡Felicitaciones, mano!*​


 
Gracias buen amigo Matemargo
Por tus rimas siempre vivas.


Se me ocurrío cambiar la blancura de la luna por la palidez del pulque y ahora, no encuentro aquella imagen que te inspiró para este telegrama. De todos modos, el pulque también eclipsa al más pintado.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Enhorabuena, *Pejeman*!
> 
> Me doy cuenta de que empezamos esta aventura forera al mismo tiempo y que tus posts doblan los míos. ¡En cantidad y en calidad!
> 
> Un placer coincidir contigo.


 
Gracias mi estimado Víctor, pero tú me diste cuerda, en el mejor sentido de la expresión, con la bienvenida que me brindaste. He aprendido muchísimo leyéndote.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Fernita said:


> *¡¡¡¡¡Pejeman, todas las felicitaciones para vos!!!!!!!*​
> 
> *¡¡¡¡FORERO DE PRIMERA CALIDAD!!!!*​
> *Con todo cariño,*
> 
> *Fernita *​


 
Gracias Fernita por la flor, mañana vengo por la maceta.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Válgame!    Mírale nomás el reventón que me perdí...

Buehh...  Nadie me mandó a andar de despistada.  

Felicitaciones, Peje.  Gracias por toda la ayuda y buena vibra que le aportas al foro.  Ojalá y nos sigamos topando muchas veces más por estos predios.  ¡Ahí nos vimos!

PD: La próxima vez que haya pulque y carnitas, me avisas, OK?


----------



## Eva Maria

3.000 felicitaciones!

Para mi Hombre-Pez preferido (in fact, the one and only Pejeman)!

No pares de ofrecernos tus amplísimos conocimientos en otros 3.000 posts más! (Ya veo que ya has añadido 448 más como si nada!)

Eva Maria


----------



## lapachis8

...y apenas me vengo dando cuenta.
Te debo un caldo de oso y un pipián.
Felicidades 
Lapachis8


----------

